# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Пут-iful

## Бармалей

Мне скучно, поэтому этот пост остановился... 
Это -- садовая дорожка.   
Это -- путаница.   
Это -- путешественник.   
Это -- путёвка.   
Это -- Путин (aka Пути-Пут  ::  ).

----------


## Chuvak

Кто бы сомневался что это путин.

----------


## Бармалей

Uhm, how did my post magically edit itself? And how is that NOT a путь in the generic sense?

----------


## Lampada

> Uhm, how did my post magically edit itself? And how is that NOT a путь in the generic sense?

 I did it.  У меня есть модераторские права.  :P  Мне показалось, что так будет лучше. _Путь_ - это что-то большое, как в _Перед ним открывался широкий путь, Это был долгий тернистый путь, жизненный путь_ (переносное значение).
Если хочешь, я поменяю обратно на "путь".

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Бармалей  Uhm, how did my post magically edit itself? And how is that NOT a путь in the generic sense?   I did it.  У меня есть модераторские права.  :P  Мне показалось, что так будет лучше. _Путь_ - это что-то большое, как в _Перед ним открывался широкий путь, Это был долгий тернистый путь, жизненный путь_ (переносное значение).
> Если хочешь, я поменяю обратно на "путь".

 Нет, не надо поменять. Просто странно по-моему (подумал, что обычно есть дополнительный текст, который скажет "Этот пост правил 26.06.06 модератором" или что-нибудь как это) -- но, наверное ты больше знаешь о русском языке, чем я.   ::  А подумал, что "путь" просто значит очень общое значение (т.е. можно сказать о дороге, о железной дороге, о как идти в школу, о экономических решенах, и т.д.).

----------


## DDT

Так, Дампада сейчас работает модератором!!!??

----------


## Lampada

> Так, Дампада сейчас работает модератором!!!??

 С начала апреля.   ::   http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 932#103932

----------


## Lampada

Моя версия правки поста Бармалея:   
Нет, не надо менять. Просто странно... По-моему,... (подумал, что обычно должен быть дополнительный текст, который скажет "Этот пост был правлен 26.06.06 модератором" или что-то подобное), но, наверное, ты больше знаешь о русском языке, чем я.   ::  А подумал я, что всегда можно употребить общее понятие "путь" (т. е. то, что говорится о дороге, о железной дороге, о дороге в школу, о методах решения экономических проблем, и т. д.).

----------


## DDT

В  начале апреле я был очень занят и много путешествовал. Так, сейчас, я желаю вам успеха.........предатель!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> В  начале апреле я был очень занят и много путешествовал. Так, сейчас, я желаю вам успеха.... ...!

 Спасибо за доброе пожелание и... можно на "ты" !    ::

----------


## Бармалей

Спасибо, Лампада (или как ДДТ назвал тебя "Дампада"   ::  ).  
Ты сказала: "А подумал я...." (я написал без "я"). "Я" обязательно, или просто грамотнее, или вежливее, или что-нибудь дальше?

----------


## Vadim84

> Спасибо, Лампада (или как ДДТ назвал тебя "Дампада"   ).  
> Ты сказала: "А подумал я...." (я написал без "я"). "Я" обязательно, или просто грамотнее, или вежливее, или что-нибудь дальше?

 "А подумал..." sounds awkward. And so does "А подумал я....", to be honest  ::  though it's less awkward. 
So I'd say just "Я подумал..." or "А я подумал..."

----------


## Indra

> Спасибо, Лампада (или как ДДТ назвал тебя "Дампада"   ).

 У *DDT* пдосто был надсморк

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Бармалей  Спасибо, Лампада (или как ДДТ назвал тебя "Дампада"   ).   У *DDT* пдосто был надсморк

 Ты думаешь?  Может, он решил, что мой ник должен быть dumbada?   ::

----------


## DDT

It is because the new Russian stickers on my keyboard are blurry and badly printed.

----------


## Бармалей

> It is because the new Russian stickers on my keyboard are blurry and badly printed.

 Yeah, those are really helpful, but I got rid of mine the first chance I got (of course mine were home-made and ugly, but still, they looked stupid -- and you're not supposed to look at the keyboard as you type any way).

----------


## Lampada

> It is because the new Russian stickers on my keyboard are blurry and badly printed.

 Понятно, это бывает.   ::

----------


## challenger

> It is because the new Russian stickers on my keyboard are blurry and badly printed.

 I just printed out a picture of a Russian/English keyboard and stood it up in front of the keyboard. Works better, I think.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by DDT  It is because the new Russian stickers on my keyboard are blurry and badly printed.   I just printed out a picture of a Russian/English keyboard and stood it up in front of the keyboard. Works better, I think.

 Да, это лучше.  А я просто держу лишнюю русско-английскую клавиатуру перед монитором.

----------


## TATY

I have pretty Russian/Ukrainian keyboard stickets. I think my keyboard looks cool!

----------


## DDT

My old stickers were cool........until I had to pull them all off with tweezers and replace them onto a different keyboard layout, because my laptop crashed!!!!!!.............They never did set down propperly and began peeling off. It was like typing on dead fish scales.

----------


## Бармалей

Путепоцелуй

----------


## challenger

> Originally Posted by challenger        Originally Posted by DDT  It is because the new Russian stickers on my keyboard are blurry and badly printed.   I just printed out a picture of a Russian/English keyboard and stood it up in front of the keyboard. Works better, I think.   Да, это лучше.  А я просто держу лишнюю русско-английскую клавиатуру перед монитором.

 Вы шутите, полагаю?

----------


## basurero

Мы знаем, что ты хочешь быть этим мальчиком, но в чем эта фотография относится к теме клавиатур?  ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Мы знаем, что ты хочешь быть этим мальчиком, но как эта фотография относится к теме клавиатур?

 He was just trying to say that Putin is a педофил

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by basurero  Мы знаем, что ты хочешь быть этим мальчиком, но как эта фотография относится к теме клавиатур?    He was just trying to say that Putin is a педофил

 Nooooooo....I was just trying to steer this thread back to the topic, not your keyboard adventures.   ::

----------

